# Classroom Shot



## DaleCozy (May 28, 2009)

Just a pinhole shot, using a camera i made out of a toilet roll tube and using photographic paper , 3 hour exposure! x


----------



## teneighty23 (May 30, 2009)

i love it! very cool, looks like a reflection in a sphere


----------



## Alerick (Jun 19, 2009)

I really like the forced perspective you got from this.


----------



## Dick Sanders (Aug 3, 2009)

Very cool, Dale. Can you show us a picture of your camera with an explanation of how you made it and the photograph? Others might want to do the same. 

The world of pinhole is a strange and wonderful world.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 3, 2009)

Dick Sanders said:


> Very cool, Dale. Can you show us a picture of your camera with an explanation of how you made it and the photograph? Others might want to do the same.
> 
> The world of pinhole is a strange and wonderful world.



Agreed. It would be very interesting to see the TP camera.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 14, 2009)

Man, that's eerie! I like it a lot...


----------



## CSR Studio (Sep 15, 2009)

I love it!!! Yay, someone not afraid to use a pinhole and understand what photography is all about.


----------



## Nanogeek815 (Nov 29, 2009)

I wanna see the camera lol. I did the same thing in my photo class but something i'd like to see is multiple bends and bumps in the paper. I tried but failed horribly. maybe you can figure it out lol.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 30, 2009)

What a cool shot, I LOVE the composition/framing.

MANY years ago we used to make "box cameras", out of shoeboxes....


----------



## edouble (Dec 3, 2009)

Dick Sanders said:


> Very cool, Dale. Can you show us a picture of your camera with an explanation of how you made it and the photograph? Others might want to do the same.
> 
> The world of pinhole is a strange and wonderful world.



lets see it!


----------



## bhphotography (Dec 30, 2009)

looks like something from a horror movie! very nice


----------



## jokyrock (Jan 22, 2010)

nice shots i liked all. give more and share


----------



## Nick Melson (Jan 22, 2010)

i cant see it


----------



## webmaster705 (Feb 23, 2010)

Its great we wants you to share information about your camera and all, and share more


----------



## AnaBo (May 5, 2010)

3 hour exposure?!?!.. thatsa long time to be standing still... nice!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 5, 2010)

ana b. said:


> 3 hour exposure?!?!.. thatsa long time to be standing still...



It most certainly would be 

I don't remember what the photo was but I don't think this is the original post. Wonder what happened here.


----------



## Dominantly (May 5, 2010)

Bump failure...


----------

